# 2014 Hoyt Quattro Formula Limb



## Matt Z

GT teases the new Quattro Formula limb https://twitter.com/gtekmitchov/status/390958530204667904/photo/1


----------



## bobnikon

Replacement for one of the current limbs, or a new intermediate between 720 and F7?


----------



## hoytshooter15

Dang, got me excited thinking the new 2014 stuff had been leaked


----------



## Gauvinra

New top of the line limb.


----------



## Gauvinra

The entire 2014 catalog is out http://43fb4438f6c7aade4a87-00e2ccf2ca31968cc16822b311265b52.r6.cf2.rackcdn.com/HoytCatalog2014.pdf


----------



## hoytshooter15

Gauvinra said:


> New top of the line limb.


Wait, so this is the official new limb? I thought it was a tease.


----------



## Gauvinra

Nope. They are legit. Supposedly much much smoother through the clicker talking to people who have shot them.


----------



## ScottyE

seems like hoyt is finally catching up in the recurve limb department. im excited about these. when will they be available?


----------



## bobnikon

Gauvinra said:


> The entire 2014 catalog is out http://43fb4438f6c7aade4a87-00e2ccf2ca31968cc16822b311265b52.r6.cf2.rackcdn.com/HoytCatalog2014.pdf


I checked the site, but just looked under the recurve section, didn't check the catalogue. Thanks. But dang, unless they lower the pricepoint on the F7, who is going to be able to afford these if they are above the F7...


----------



## MickeyBisco

Yay! The latest and greatest for people to buy! Dump your F7s cheap, folks! They're outdated, dull and worthless!


----------



## hoytshooter15

bobnikon said:


> I checked the site, but just looked under the recurve section, didn't check the catalogue. Thanks. But dang, unless they lower the pricepoint on the F7, who is going to be able to afford these if they are above the F7...


That was my first concern. It seems every year the new stuff increases by another $100. Hopefully by 2018 a pair of limbs don't cost $1200... I'm very curious of the price of all the new Hoyt products, I'm not expecting anything cheap.


----------



## MickeyBisco

I'll bet there's a revamped tec- barred older riser on its way soon, too! That would be a surprise.


----------



## bobnikon

Mickey, you mean the GPX, Grand Prix XTREME? Not sure about that one, but hey, its new. I guess I have to try it?
"No one builds
modern takedown risers like the company that invented the
category- Hoyt. And for 2014, the 30th anniversary of the first
Olympic Gold for Hoyt’s Grand Prix system, we raise the stakes
with the sleek, all-new, Grand Prix Xtreme. The GPX features
the High Performance Geometry of the 2012 Olympic Games
winning HPX with the World-dominating 2013 TEC design of
the ION-X, and is fully Grand Prix limb compatible, including
the all-new Quattro Series Grand Prix models. Balanced,
sleek, smooth, stable and laser-accurate. The pinnacle of the
Grand Prix Series."


----------



## noobcaheo

looked through the whole catalog, not impressed. maybe 2015


----------



## hoytshooter15

noobcaheo said:


> looked through the whole catalog, not impressed. maybe 2015


Not impressed??? I can see where you're coming from in terms of the limbs. Only 1 new limb model but what about the new risers? Hoyt just greatly expanded their dovetail riser collection. There was only the GMX until recently. And what about the new trad. bows? Did you look at those? The trad and hunting recurves are dovetail and formula ILF now and some even have the tec bar. I'm pretty impressed with the new bows. Not so much formula, but with the dovetail's I am.


----------



## grantmac

Looks like they might have caught-up to where Border was 5-6 years ago with the TX series of limbs, way to go Hoyt!


----------



## w8lon

Quattro limbs are on my wishlist for 2018, used of course.


----------



## hwjchan

hoytshooter15 said:


> Not impressed??? I can see where you're coming from in terms of the limbs. Only 1 new limb model but what about the new risers? Hoyt just greatly expanded their dovetail riser collection. There was only the GMX until recently. And what about the new trad. bows? Did you look at those? The trad and hunting recurves are dovetail and formula ILF now and some even have the tec bar. I'm pretty impressed with the new bows. Not so much formula, but with the dovetail's I am.


Hoyt has had the same set of competition ILF risers for quite a while. The only new addition is the GPX. They've also had ILF and Formula trad risers at least since last season, if I remember right.


----------



## MickeyBisco

Yep, the Buffalo isn't a new bow as far as trad Formula goes.


----------



## williamskg6

hwjchan said:


> Hoyt has had the same set of competition ILF risers for quite a while. The only new addition is the GPX. They've also had ILF and Formula trad risers at least since last season, if I remember right.


You forgot - they're now available in PURPLE! That counts as a new riser, right? 

In all seriousness, if it isn't broken, don't fix it. The only complaint I have in their competition risers is the breathtaking increasing prices. I know everything is more expensive these days, but I miss the days where recurves were much less expensive than the significantly more complex compound bows. The price differences seem to shrink more every year...

-Kent W.


----------



## fluke

with all the fuzz about formula last year i find it funny that they come out with a new ilf this year.


----------



## Jimmy Sweden

Just me, or does the new ILF seem to be very similar to the good old Helix and Areotec? maybe a tad higher grip position?


----------



## Basilios

They look interesting. Would be interested to see the price points on the riser and limbs. 

Hopefully they don't put them above the f7 price it would be just too much.


----------



## kshet26

The silver / champagne color of the new limbs doesn't look as clean as the black and white. Also on a side note, I wish they made 2 catalogs (hunting/target) so I didn't have to wade through pages of dead animal pictures.


----------



## ScottyE

grantmac said:


> Looks like they might have caught-up to where Border was 5-6 years ago with the TX series of limbs, way to go Hoyt!


x2 on that


----------



## Matt Z

Basilios said:


> Hopefully they don't put them above the f7 price it would be just too much.


No choice but to do so. I'm sure the F7 price will not reduce and this new limb has more engineering behind it. Production costs and quantities are still so low that they can't discount like the golf industry.



kshet26 said:


> I wish they made 2 catalogs (hunting/target) so I didn't have to wade through pages of dead animal pictures.


Agreed. Although a lot do both it's at much different degrees of interest therefore different audiences.


----------



## zal

kshet26 said:


> Also on a side note, I wish they made 2 catalogs (hunting/target) so I didn't have to wade through pages of dead animal pictures.


I'm so with you in this one. I've hunted since I was kid but I've never seen the need of posing with corpses. I'd rather eat them and maybe post pictures of the meal you make out of them. Would be hugely better catalog that way


----------



## >--gt-->

Hoyt's catalog is for USA dealers rather than for target archery consumers. Most of Hoyt's target consumers - 90% of whom are outside the USA- get their information from the dedicated recurve website, or from target product dealers, or through other means that have nothing to do with hunting.


----------



## hoytshooter15

hwjchan said:


> Hoyt has had the same set of competition ILF risers for quite a while. The only new addition is the GPX. They've also had ILF and Formula trad risers at least since last season, if I remember right.


Nooo I'm sure there was a second ILF dovetail riser wasnt there...? Yea there was


----------



## Drowsy

Of course Hoyt would come out with the GPX, just when I'm about to receive my backordered GMX... *Sigh*


----------



## julle

>--gt--> said:


> Hoyt's catalog is for USA dealers rather than for target archery consumers. Most of Hoyt's target consumers - 90% of whom are outside the USA- get their information from the dedicated recurve website, or from target product dealers, or through other means that have nothing to do with hunting.


BTW, if that catalog hasn't been printed yet you might want to change rick van der ven's name in to rick van den oever ....


----------



## >--gt-->

How can you live in the Netherlands and not know which Rick is which? Hoyt has it right. You do not.


----------



## julle

>--gt--> said:


> How can you live in the Netherlands and not know which Rick is which? Hoyt has it right. You do not.


We don't have two ricks van der ven's....


----------



## >--gt-->

The photo in the Hoyt catalog, and the name associated with it, is that of Rick van der Ven. You seem to think the photo is Rick van den Oever. You are wrong.


----------



## julle

I do have a fever right now, but I didn't know it was that bad... For as long as I know the guy he's called Oever not Ven ... but obviously i'm wrong ?


----------



## DruFire

grantmac said:


> looks like they might have caught-up to where border was 5-6 years ago with the tx series of limbs, way to go hoyt!


x 3


----------



## bobnikon

I would say he has you there GT. The van der Ven at the top of the page is indeed him. The van der Ven at the bottom is Oever.


----------



## DruFire

GPX, I'm guessing that's gmx geometry with a tech bar?

And still no 27" ILF ?


----------



## bobnikon

DruFire said:


> GPX, I'm guessing that's gmx geometry with a tech bar?
> 
> And still no 27" ILF ?


The write-up indicates it is a combination of HPX and IONX, which is grand prix compatible...


----------



## DruFire

bobnikon said:


> The write-up indicates it is a combination of HPX and IONX, which is grand prix compatible...


Ah... So the gmx with tech bar is still to come.


----------



## >--gt-->

Yep, he's right. Did not see the one at the bottom.


----------



## hoytshooter15

Drowsy said:


> Of course Hoyt would come out with the GPX, just when I'm about to receive my backordered GMX... *Sigh*


We've all been there. It's just like with all the new smart phones these days. Finally get a Samsung Galaxy S3 and then they come out with the S4 a week later.


----------



## >--gt-->

Julle,

Thanks for the heads up about the catalog error.


----------



## Basilios

So when would these be available in store?


----------



## chrstphr

>--gt--> said:


> Julle,
> 
> Thanks for the heads up about the catalog error.


Its ok. In the new AAE catalog, they misspelled Jennifer Nichols, " Jennifer Niichols".


Chris


----------



## ScottyE

chrstphr said:


> Its ok. In the new AAE catalog, they misspelled Jennifer Nichols, " Jennifer Niichols".
> 
> 
> Chris


Isn't she Jennifer Hardy now?


----------



## Jim C

ScottyE said:


> Isn't she Jennifer Hardy now?


Last I saw her, she was Jennifer Hardy.


----------



## seheina

>--gt--> said:


> Julle,
> 
> Thanks for the heads up about the catalog error.


I`ll think you have anather hichupp in the catalouge. Mrs Natalie Dielen is not from Sweden. She is located in Swizerland to my knowlege.
Reg, Andy


----------



## >--gt-->

Let's clarify one thing-I have nothing to do w the catalog this year.


----------



## Jim C

>--gt--> said:


> Let's clarify one thing-I have nothing to do w the catalog this year.


Hey George, if you have some time shoot me an email at [email protected]

I have a technical question

I have yet to see a catalog that doesn't have a few glitches. given they are temporary in nature the cost benefit of perfect proofing is probably not worth it


----------



## seheina

>--gt--> said:


> Let's clarify one thing-I have nothing to do w the catalog this year.


Sorry, just wantet to give a pointer. Anyway, since you are on this forum and this is a thred about the new quattro limbs with interrests many archers over here (Sweden) including me, would you be so kind and share your first impressions about these limbs? To my understanding you have beeing shooting those?! If you can, in compareison with the F7 would be great. I`will unfurtuanally miss out on the event att JVD at the beginning of november to chek those limbs out i person. 
Reg,Andy


----------



## Basilios

I would also love to hear how the new limbs compare to the f7's


----------



## jwrigley

kshet26 said:


> Also on a side note, I wish they made 2 catalogs (hunting/target) so I didn't have to wade through pages of dead animal pictures.


Thank you. I thought I was the only one.


----------



## seheina

How come that there is so little information regarding the Quattro limbs out there? Is this jet another marketing trick or aren`t the limbs ready to show? There are severall stores here in where you can pre order them.
Price around 650,-eur. They are advetised with the text:
"The Quattro series limbs were engineered with nothing but performance in mind. Made of high performance, triaxial all-carbon elements and a meticulous lay up creates ultimate stability and high end efficiency. Long story short the Carbon Quattro is much faster yet remains extremely smooth throughout the whole draw cycle. *Especially upon reaching the clicker the feel at full draw is unlike any other limb*."

Would be cool to know what that statement is build upon.

//A


----------



## MickeyBisco

Lol, I wonder if that statement ( and the special "carbon layup" ) might have something to do with the success of Uukhas and Borders.

Borders certainly feel unlike anything else at the clicker.


----------



## HikerDave

seheina said:


> How come that there is so little information regarding the Quattro limbs out there? Is this jet another marketing trick or aren`t the limbs ready to show? There are severall stores here in where you can pre order them.
> Price around 650,-eur. They are advetised with the text:
> "The Quattro series limbs were engineered with nothing but performance in mind. Made of high performance, triaxial all-carbon elements and a meticulous lay up creates ultimate stability and high end efficiency. Long story short the Carbon Quattro is much faster yet remains extremely smooth throughout the whole draw cycle. *Especially upon reaching the clicker the feel at full draw is unlike any other limb*."
> 
> Would be cool to know what that statement is build upon.
> 
> //A


Hoyt's marketing prose makes me smile. It's so earnest and naïve at the same time.

I guess that Quattro limbs cure target panic -- I'm not sure why else that last millimeter through the clicker would be so difficult.


----------



## bobnikon

Warning... Hijack thread in 3...2...1...
While we are on the topic of Hoyts new offerings, what is up with forsaking those of us with gorilla arms with the ILF line-up (and incidentally the RX). COME ON HOYT (and GT) why no 27" ILF offering. I would have at least expected the GPX, goofy price extreme [my prediciton], to come in a 27". As well there are X-Short limbs but no X-Long limbs. The need and the engineering seem to escape Hoyt, where-as other High-end competitors can grasp the concept and handle the engineering.
Thus ends my rant!
Ladies and gentlemen we now return you to your regularly scheduled thread.


----------



## MickeyBisco

bobnikon said:


> Warning... Hijack thread in 3...2...1...
> While we are on the topic of Hoyts new offerings, what is up with forsaking those of us with gorilla arms with the ILF line-up (and incidentally the RX). COME ON HOYT (and GT) why no 27" ILF offering. I would have at least expected the GPX, goofy price extreme [my prediciton], to come in a 27". As well there are X-Short limbs but no X-Long limbs. The need and the engineering seem to escape Hoyt, where-as other High-end competitors can grasp the concept and handle the engineering.
> Thus ends my rant!
> Ladies and gentlemen we now return you to your regularly scheduled thread.



I would like to see more 27" risers, if only to release the 25" GMXs folks are hoarding because they have no other options.

2014 is the year of the stout dwarves, hooray me. 

Perhaps 2015 will address the orangutan population.


----------



## nifty

When the GMX came out a few years back, I remember saying to the boys at the club... "If they put a tec bar on this thing it will be their most successful riser" now to grab a few refreshments and enjoy the show


----------



## fluke

the problem is the price increase every time a new item comes. i mean seriously, the ion-x is supposed to be a superior riser (formula and stuff) yet it is cheaper than the supposedly "one step back" ilf gpx


----------



## grantmac

If Hoyt started discounting older products then people would start to question spending $300 on a set of wood and glass limbs.

-Grant


----------



## fluke

not really discounting but i think they should at least be similarly priced. 

SFarchery goes the other route. their newer models are cheaper than the older ones (check out superforged vs forged+ and ultimate vs elite+)


----------



## HikerDave

fluke said:


> the problem is the price increase every time a new item comes. i mean seriously, the ion-x is supposed to be a superior riser (formula and stuff) yet it is cheaper than the supposedly "one step back" ilf gpx


If you buy the ion-x you're more likely to buy Formula Limbs, but if you buy the GPX riser you're probably going to fit it with another manufacturer's limbs. That might be what the product managers at Hoyt are thinking.

The GPX would be a really great step up for someone who has something like a Cartel Fantom riser with a decent set of used limbs. Switch to the GPX and gain a little draw weight and a lot more speed without buying new limbs right away.


----------



## Basilios

any word yet on when we can see these in store? I keep checking lancaster archery every few hours to see if they listed them yet lol


----------



## kshet26

Probably not until early next year. But Lancaster doesn't always list new items right when they get them, so you might want to call them. 

When the Horizon was first released, it was the end of Feb and they hadn't listed them on the site. I called and they had a bunch in stock.


----------



## bobnikon

K1 has it listed but no price yet...


----------



## Seattlepop

bobnikon said:


> K1 has it listed but no price yet...


"price on request"... :spy:


----------



## Matt Z

I'm actually surprised that the product launch is not more comprehensive with full site updates upon first presentation. Take a cue from Apple, shut down the site temporarily, do a live webcast which includes the sales reps in the presentation, then relaunch site with all new content.

Also, history says they will meet the pro staff needs first, then European mass market, then the States. Maybe it's changing as the recurve grows but personal orders now usually won't be fulfilled till late in the year.


----------



## caspian

Hoyt's product launch was a bit rushed this year.

and "we stored the file on the server with a predictable name that someone guessed" is not "hacking". ;-)


----------



## Bob Furman

Australian Currency I suspect so about $938 USD.

[url]http://www.abbeyarchery.com.au/p/HYQTROL2014/Hoyt+Quattro+Limbs.html

​

[/URL]


----------



## ryan b.

Border makes a similar limb for around 400


----------



## Ronin Conan

Bob Furman said:


> Australian Currency I suspect so about $938 USD.
> 
> [url]http://www.abbeyarchery.com.au/p/HYQTROL2014/Hoyt+Quattro+Limbs.html
> [/URL]


You're forgetting the Aussie markup plus the Abbey markup ...

I reckon they'll go for 800-850 USD, probably closer to 800 (and maybe even less, based on the current lancaster price for F7s)


----------



## hwjchan

$800-850 is still wicked expensive for a new set of limbs.


----------



## rharper

ryan b. said:


> Border makes a similar limb for around 400


And you know this how? Engineer at Border? Engineer at Hoyt? Testing equipment at your house?


----------



## ryan b.

rharper said:


> And you know this how? Engineer at Border? Engineer at Hoyt? Testing equipment at your house?


Clearly I just fabricated the whole thing to pisss you off.


----------



## HikerDave

rharper said:


> And you know this how? Engineer at Border? Engineer at Hoyt? Testing equipment at your house?


There is a comprehensive comparison of several limbs over on trad talk by Martin Ottosson, world-champion field archer. One of the limbs which fared well in the comparison was the CX-H, which has the conventional Hoyt limb curve. Last time I checked, the priced of the successor model, the CV-H, was 443 dollars plus an additional 65 dollars for an upgrade in torsionally stiff material. So I suspect that the equivalent Border's are cheaper except of course for resident athletes, dream team members, staff shooters and other "elites" who get their limbs at very low prices.


----------



## caspian

grantmac said:


> If Hoyt started discounting older products then people would start to question spending $300 on a set of wood and glass limbs.
> 
> -Grant


what, like they would being invited to spend $500 on a "new" riser where the main difference is colour?

blasphemy!


----------



## Matt Z

The reality is the overhead of the engineering that is going into the recurve line cost money. I'm expecting these limbs to come in slightly over the F7s, maybe $700 (which I'm thinking I bought my entire new Hoyt rig over 10 years ago for less).

Reducing pricing on past product? They don't need to. Shops don't carry the product unless ordered. Online dealers have cornered the recurve market and the used market is huge and in high demand.


----------



## rharper

HikerDave said:


> There is a comprehensive comparison of several limbs over on trad talk by Martin Ottosson, world-champion field archer. One of the limbs which fared well in the comparison was the CX-H, which has the conventional Hoyt limb curve. Last time I checked, the priced of the successor model, the CV-H, was 443 dollars plus an additional 65 dollars for an upgrade in torsionally stiff material. So I suspect that the equivalent Border's are cheaper except of course for resident athletes, dream team members, staff shooters and other "elites" who get their limbs at very low prices.


I'd be interested to see house the testing was done. Can I get a link?




ryan b. said:


> Clearly I just fabricated the whole thing to pisss you off.


Nah, just love it when people state what they think is a fact based on 2nd and 3rd hand knowledge. Hence the reason I asked where you gained the knowledge that a 400 set of border limbs is the same as the new Quattro limbs (somewhere around the 700-749 range I suspect based on dealer costing). If you can sight some sources, I'd be glad to explore and see if I can come up with the same conclusion as you did.


----------



## HikerDave

rharper said:


> I'd be interested to see house the testing was done. Can I get a link?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, just love it when people state what they think is a fact based on 2nd and 3rd hand knowledge. Hence the reason I asked where you gained the knowledge that a 400 set of border limbs is the same as the new Quattro limbs (somewhere around the 700-749 range I suspect based on dealer costing). If you can sight some sources, I'd be glad to explore and see if I can come up with the same conclusion as you did.


Here's the link -- no Hoyt limbs in the mix -- testing method was simply shooting the limbs and averaging the scores, plus a subjective evaluation. The Border CX was one of the favorites in the review.

http://tradtalk.com/forums/showthread.php?t=40124

I'm sure that the Hoyt Quattro limbs are very good limbs -- what we have so far on their side is GT's endorsement.


----------



## ryan b.

Let's see, Hoyt is consistently about 5-6 years behind in limb technology. For ever dollar spent on a given Hoyt limb you can spend the same amount , or less, and get a superior Korean limb. Hoyt's "new" technology was implemented by border (and followed by Korean limbs) some time ago. I'm basing my information off people who have shot and tested Hoyt's high end limbs and other companies limbs. I'm not going to list links because it's pretty common knowledge that Hoyt's limbs are outdone by less expensive Korean and other manufacturers limbs. I'm also basing this off of information I've discussed with Sid at borders and the hundreds and hundreds of posts and information gathered from shooters who have shot and compared Hoyt's to other limbs. You're privy to contact Sid and read all of the same posts from over the years that I have.


----------



## ryan b.

My source, besides those listed above, is shooting high end hoyt against medium priced Korean limbs and having it be a no contest issue with regards to price and performance. Pick any Hoyt limb. Low, medium and high priced and compare it to a same cost, non Hoyt, limb.. Hoyt doesn't come out on top. They never have. Border and a lot of the Korean limbs in the 4-500 dollar range are better limbs than the higher priced Hoyt's. If you take issue with my 2nd or third hand information or my "testing" and comparing then just go try a pair of say rcx100 or samick extremes and compare them to your favorite Hoyt. As per borders own testing their cxv limb compares superior or equal to the best Korean limbs but for less money.


----------



## DruFire

HikerDave said:


> what we have so far on their side is GT's endorsement.


That is like Henry ford endorsing a new model ford... When your on the payroll you are paid to endorse the product.

When a Non-employee, Non-Staff Shooter, Non-Hoyt cool aid Drinker says there a good limb, i may look at them. That is when the price drops and is equal to their competitors limbs of the same quality.


----------



## DWAA Archer

I haven't shot the new Hoyt limb so cannot comment on it. Although with all the negative comments about Hoyt limbs I think Hoyt will have to do something about it. The first thing they should and I suspect this would get their limbs to match the performance of Korean limbs would be to bin the +-5% weight adjustment and set the weight spec of the limb with the limb bolts backed right off, just like the Korean limb makers do.

I'm pretty sure that one change would reduce the "my arrows are too stiff the Easton arrow chart is wrong" threads

Smoothness Hoyt limbs are pretty smooth thats how they like them. But they will never be Border smooth in fact no other limb maker will get Border smooth limbs until they make them with the big recurves.

Performance well yes Hoyts can be blown out of the water by Borders when put through a chrono its been done every one knows about it. At the end of the day if you want to look at stats Hoyt limbs provide enough performance to win an Olympic gold medal so regardless of what speed you get out of your limbs even the slowest top line limbs will do the job fact!

I've shot Hoyts, Lots of Borders and now Shooting Win&Win they all have pros and cons you have to make your own choice on what you want to use.

the above equipment is only worth maybe 10-20 points 

Hard work on good form can get you 100-200+ points on your score fact been there done it.

As for Hoyt risers My take is Hoyt are the Gold standard for risers and all risers should be compared against them. Just remember in Archery if it's made from Carbon Fibre you're not paying enough money for it. Hmm let me see how many Carbon fibre risers do Hoyt make? 

Zero!! you say!! I wonder why?


----------



## bobnikon

DWAA

I hear what you are saying. One thing I would like to see, it has been stated many times that the top archers shoot what they are paid to shoot, is how many "independents" shot at the Olympics (or World Champions). That is supposedly why we don't see SKY and Border at the Olympics. How many of the archers there were free to choose what they shot, not just from a single product line, but pan-company. I believe I saw a number of GMX's with WIN&WIN limbs, but can't remember seeing a set of F7 ILF, my memory is a little shaky maybe someone can correct that. Maybe those people did have the choice and chose what worked or them. I don't remember seeing a formula riser with non-Hoyt limbs, so I guess their monopoly is working for them there. It will be interesting to see if any top-level shooters actually choose the Quatro ILF over the many proven options.

Cheers


----------



## Basilios

Interesting last few posts. 
Only time will tell on the new hoyt limbs.


----------



## gif

bobnikon said:


> I don't remember seeing a formula riser with non-Hoyt limbs, so I guess their monopoly is working for them there.


I think Luis Alvarez (MEX) shoots MK Veras, although I don't know if those are what he shot at the Olympics. I saw him using them during the World Cup.


----------



## ryan b.

rharper,
here is some info on the borders.


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater


http://www.archeryinterchange.com/f1...s-weigh-77613/



http://s1097.photobucket.com/user/Bo...00048.mp4.html


----------



## Dacer

Everything is now up on lancaster for sale - 750 for the new gpx


----------



## bobnikon

Dacer said:


> Everything is now up on lancaster for sale - 750 for the new gpx


Ouch, that is a big jump from the GMX, I was hoping they would do like the HPX/IONX and keep it fairly close. I guess I won't be trying that one out any time soon.


----------



## DruFire

bobnikon said:


> Ouch, that is a big jump from the GMX, I was hoping they would do like the HPX/IONX and keep it fairly close. I guess I won't be trying that one out any time soon.


Gotta charge more for the new colors.


----------



## Basilios

the purple adds 5 fps thats why…


----------



## DruFire

Basilios said:


> the purple adds 5 fps thats why…


Closer to 3fps,

and +3fps for purple string,
+3 fps for purple fletchings, 
+3 for purple nocks.

Was wondering why my bow picked up so much speed.




Oh wait never mind it was the border hex6 limbs that gave me the extra fps.


----------



## straat

Dacer said:


> Everything is now up on lancaster for sale - 750 for the new gpx


5 years ago I bought a similar product, new Helix for $450. Average 11% inflation per year...


----------



## Dacer

straat said:


> 5 years ago I bought a similar product, new Helix for $450. Average 11% inflation per year...


I wouldn't be surprised if these causes Helix risers that go on sale to be even more sought after.


----------



## caspian

Ronin Conan said:


> plus the Abbey markup ...


yes, knock about 10% off right there (at least).



Dacer said:


> Everything is now up on lancaster for sale - 750 for the new gpx


I ordered my 2013 model bow the morning of Hoyt's "soft" release  and got a 19% discount on what it would have cost me one day before...


----------



## Dacer

caspian said:


> yes, knock about 10% off right there (at least).
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered my 2013 model bow the morning of Hoyt's "soft" release  and got a 19% discount on what it would have cost me one day before...



well that greats but the price for the GPX is still 750 on the site - same price as the new limbs.


----------



## MickeyBisco

DruFire said:


> Gotta charge more for the new colors.


Sooooo... 

Not gonna name names, but what was _your_ first opinion after trying the Quattros today, oh admitted Border snob and friend? Feel...familiar?


----------



## DruFire

MickeyBisco said:


> Sooooo...
> Not gonna name names, but what was _your_ first opinion after trying the Quattros today, oh admitted *Border snob* and *friend*? Feel...familiar?


Border snob!?! Now hold on just a minute..
More like Border spoiled. ok, so your close.

And how dare you call me a friend. That is where i draw the line.

"Feel...familiar? "
Actually, yes. Somewhere between inno primes and kaya k7.

For anyone that has pulled on a "good set of limbs" the statement "Especially upon reaching the clicker the feel at full draw is unlike any other limb" will not be true for you. They are smooth, But still not quiet as nice threw the clicker as Uukhas or Borders. 
_I think hoyt got it right with the quattros_, they finally have a 700$ set of limbs that may actually be worth 700$. Unlike the F7.... 

I am glad to see them catch up with the rest of the recurve world. Looking forward to see what another million dollars worth of R&D will create.


----------



## HikerDave

DruFire said:


> Border snob!?! Now hold on just a minute..
> More like Border spoiled. ok, so your close.
> 
> And how dare you call me a friend. That is where i draw the line.
> 
> "Feel...familiar? "
> Actually, yes. Somewhere between inno primes and kaya k7.
> 
> For anyone that has pulled on a "good set of limbs" the statement "Especially upon reaching the clicker the feel at full draw is unlike any other limb" will not be true for you. They are smooth, But still not quiet as nice threw the clicker as Uukhas or Borders.
> _I think hoyt got it right with the quattros_, they finally have a 700$ set of limbs that may actually be worth 700$. Unlike the F7....
> 
> I am glad to see them catch up with the rest of the recurve world. Looking forward to see what another million dollars worth of R&D will create.


I'd love to see a comparison test of limbs like those published by motorcycle magazines. Four or five archers shoot a set of limbs round-robins style, present objective data such as speed and measured torsional stiffness, and then discuss their subjective findings.


----------



## limbwalker

Interesting read. If I had written half the things said on this thread, I'd be flamed for being anti-Hoyt. 

Hoyt makes good products. I have a lot of respect for Doug Denton as a designer and engineer, but don't know what his input is to the limb production side of things. 

Hikerdave, I'd love to see that too, but I doubt we ever will. Too small a market. 

Interestingly enough, probably the first time I ever got flamed on an archery forum (about a decade ago now) was when I asked a certain company rep who was promoting a new limb if they had any numbers to show how their latest-and-greatest limbs were significantly better than one of their previous models (which I was currently shooting). The blunt and rude reply I received would have made one think I had dared upset the balance in the universe or something! I asked an honest and simple question, hoping to get enough information to justify a "big" purchase to the wife, and what I got in response was very unexpected and dissapointing. Same rep is still lurking, dagger in hand, so that isn't going to change anytime soon, I'm afraid.

As for latest and greatest, I think it's always important to note that championships are won or lost by the athletes, not the products. Something that is all too often lost in today's hyper-aggressive marketing school of thought.

John


----------



## screemnjay

DruFire said:


> Closer to 3fps,
> 
> and +3fps for purple string,
> +3 fps for purple fletchings,
> +3 for purple nocks.
> 
> Was wondering why my bow picked up so much speed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wait never mind it was the border hex6 limbs that gave me the extra fps.


Had to be the limbs. It, FOR SURE, had NOTHING to do with the arrows OR purple.


----------



## DruFire

limbwalker said:


> Interesting read. If I had written half the things said on this thread, I'd be flamed for being anti-Hoyt.


It seems to me some of the Hoytness, of AT has dwindled down. Or maybe there just in school and to busy to post.
I remember not to long ago that even mentioning the "*B*" word caused a disturbance, things change.



limbwalker said:


> Same rep is still lurking, dagger in hand, so that isn't going to change anytime soon, I'm afraid.


Well, there is still that...



limbwalker said:


> As for latest and greatest, I think it's always important to note that championships are won or lost by the athletes, not the products. Something that is all too often lost in today's hyper-aggressive marketing school of thought.


True, but for some of us casual shooters, its all about looking good with our fancy bows and matching shoes.:wink:

as for testing/reviews, sure we'll see something in time. I'm sure when @Hank D Thoreau gets ahold of a set or finds a set at the local range, we will see atleast a DFC for them. And possibly some torsional testing.


----------



## w8lon

I would be more than happy to pull the numbers and chrono test them if they were willing to send me a set for testing. Perhaps they would be as fast as my 1963 Sanders Swift, little unnerving seeing as it falls between a pair of CRX and Inno Power in the speed department without the carbon.

Would like to see some brace height recommendations from Hoyt to see if there may be a profile change or just materials. My old FX limbs although not the most stable to shoot remain the fastest limbs tested thus far 268gr arrow at 40# at 215fps average with a recommended brace 3/8-1/2" lower than normal limbs.


----------



## seheina

Still, 
this must be the worst product launch ever! No description, no tests, no shooters giving there thoughts about the product and no reviews about the quattros. Just a “teaser” on some blog saying:
“Yes Hoyt's new Quattro limbs are unbelievably good. 4 months of use and I love em.”
Get serious, get Hoyt!? I don’t know anymore!


----------



## zal

I understand perfectly well why Hoyt appeals to so many top archers. It's same as with guitar players, when you're touring the backside of the earth, if your fancy boutique effect pedal goes boom, you would've been better off with a bog-standard Boss pedal which you can replace about anywhere.

If your fancy limb which might be very, very slightly better for you cracks and you need a replacement you're a lot better off waiting for 24 hours rather than 6 months.


----------



## seheina

limbwalker said:


> Interesting read. If I had written half the things said on this thread, I'd be flamed for being anti-Hoyt.


Don’t get me wrong! I have being shooting Hoyt bows for over same decades now and very pleased with their products so far. Thing is, I also represent a pro shop within the team and customs are asking me about the new limbs naturally. It feels kind of lame not to be able to answer any question about the Quattro`s, because the info with went to the dealers pro release, was very short more to non existing as well. In this time and age where information is almost everything, it really feels more than strange the way Hoyt act’s on this one. 
//Andy


----------



## limbwalker

> I would be more than happy to pull the numbers and chrono test them if they were willing to send me a set for testing


Don't hold your breath.  

Zal, I'm glad to hear someone has confidence in Hoyt's customer service. All I ever hear or read about from non-staff Hoyt shooters is just the opposite. To the point, in fact, that I really wonder if it's really as bad as they claim!

I think that finally, with their F7 limb, Hoyt started to catch up to the Korean limb manufacturers. That was refreshing to see.


----------



## bobnikon

I am no fanboy, I shoot whatever takes my fancy. Currently most of my gear is in fact Hoyt, but 4 months ago I only had one set of Hoyt limbs. What can I say, I have problems. 

I don't think Hoyt has any markets cornered on limbs, as far as performance or quality, and certainly not price. I would be surprised if there is any significant improvement in the Quattro over the F7, or they would likely be lauding those improvements. I would like to see some rationalization behind the GPX as well. Is the tec bar going to be here for another couple years, phased out and brought back again in an endless cycle? I understand they need to update look, design, etc to keep market demand up, but again, what have they actually improved that is going to make me go out and spend $750 on that riser compared to a world stage proven $630 GMX (not that I buy anything new). 

That being said, I can't say anything negative about their customer service. I bought a new (deeply discounted after being discontinued) pair of 990TX limbs from a re-seller. They delaminated within 8 months. As they were out of production Hoyt replaced them (through a different dealer) with a new set of F7s. So I am a pretty happy customer.


----------



## limbwalker

Good to hear the positive report on the customer service Bob. I've heard otherwise from quite a few folks, and frankly couldn't believe it was THAT bad.



> but again, what have they actually improved that is going to make me go out and spend $750 on that riser compared to a world stage proven $630 GMX (not that I buy anything new).


Be careful asking questions like that of certain folks. ha, ha. That's all I'm saying 

It's a fair question. I mean, it's our money after all. There should be a demonstrable difference in the new product, esp. if they are going to claim it's better and charge more for it, right?

Some companies, and I think Hoyt is one of them, market to the demographic that truly believes they cannot be satisfied or successful with anything but the "best" and they equate the most expensive to the "best." Their marketing dept's know how this works. If they sell their limbs for $500 then they will be viewed by many as no better than the competitor's $500 limbs. And so it goes...

It's their right to do it, just as it's our right to ask questions about what, in fact, makes them better and by how much.

And getting the answer "........ used them to win ..... event" isn't really proving anything other than they have the best archers on their payroll and that the limbs, or risers, or arrows, are adequate in that archer's hands.


----------



## bobnikon

I may have to use some of this in the marketing class I am currently taking. Creating a demand for a product is an interesting topic. Your point about competitive pricing versus "exclusive" pricing raises an interesing point. The perception of quality based on price is one that is exploited in many industries. I have a sweet pair of WINEX limbs that I like as much as any other limbs I have shot, and their price-point is high-mid-end (scary that near $500 is not truly high-end). A lot of people will overlook those limbs because they fall at a mid-range pricepoint and snap up the ex prime/power because they are more expensive and hence that much better. Many have said the same of the SF Elite Plus. Another very accomplished archer told me that the 720 limbs were in his opinion a much better choice than the F7s, because he didn't really see that appreciable a difference, and certainly not a $300 difference.


----------



## Vittorio

Regret to sat that to tell limbs from limbs is a matter for very few very skilled archers in the world. All others just buy what they feel to be the best limbs around based on advertisement and retail price. 

Limbs remain the key to a forgiving bow, and in more than 20 years I have seen my son testing so many models and so many pairs of same model or variations of it you can't believe. Very few of them have prooved to be that "Holy Grail" pair suitable to perform as needed for real top level shooting. Very, very few, but quite often they have been the top of the range of that specific manufacturer in that specific moment. An this is in favour of the "more you spend, better result you will get" theory.


----------



## limbwalker

But Vittorio, honestly, how many mid-ranged limbs has Michele shot in the past 15 years? Probably not many.

One thing I've learned from you, Vittorio, and your well documented trials with Michele and limbs, is that even if you do spend premium $ on a set of limbs, there is no guarantee that THAT specific set will be as good as the next. There is still a lot of variability between sets of limbs - even premium limbs. So, a person could get a good set of mid-range limbs that perform as well or better than a poor example of premium limbs.

But to some, it's more important WHAT they shoot, as to how they shoot. And that's where the clever marketing pays dividends.


----------



## zal

limbwalker said:


> Zal, I'm glad to hear someone has confidence in Hoyt's customer service. All I ever hear or read about from non-staff Hoyt shooters is just the opposite. To the point, in fact, that I really wonder if it's really as bad as they claim!


I'm basing this more on the dealer network. What you have in stock here is Hoyt, W&W, MK Korea and Kaya, and that's your lot. Usually it takes at most a week to get replacement from distributor in Netherlands.


----------



## Vittorio

limbwalker said:


> But Vittorio, honestly, how many mid-ranged limbs has Michele shot in the past 15 years? Probably not many.
> 
> One thing I've learned from you, Vittorio, and your well documented trials with Michele and limbs, is that even if you do spend premium $ on a set of limbs, there is no guarantee that THAT specific set will be as good as the next. There is still a lot of variability between sets of limbs - even premium limbs. So, a person could get a good set of mid-range limbs that perform as well or better than a poor example of premium limbs.
> 
> But to some, it's more important WHAT they shoot, as to how they shoot. And that's where the clever marketing pays dividends.


John, Michele has shot some medium range limbs in reality, as usually high end tend to be downgraded by manufaturers to medium level when a new type of limbs appears in a catalog ... 
Anyhow, you are perfectly right about the fact that not all limbs are born equal. A famous Italian archer some years ago told me that he/she returned more than 10 pairs to sponsor before finding a good one to use of that type. Vicktor Sidoruck when coaching Italian team was famous in "choosing" good limbs. And Marco Galiazzo kept the pair of Samick Master he used in Athens as reference limbs for many years, while Michele is using a pair of Samick ((pre- Master) prototypes as reference limbs since 2001. 
Unfortunately, despite what average archer think, limbs can not last forever, so at top level are continuously bound to test limbs to find a good pairs to use and is very iportant to keep some "reference" pair to use for comparison. The drama may suddenly come when your preferred limbs don't group anymore and new pairs arriving, even if identical or "better" than previous ones in theory, they don't give you same result... but this is another story ...


----------



## limbwalker

I certainly understand keeping a "reference" pair of limbs. I have one set of SKY and had one set of Masters that were my standards by which any other limb was measured...

Tell you what Vittorio, since Michele has to get in so many training arrows anyway, and we all know what he's capable of, I think it would be a huge contribution to the archery community to have him see what he can do with a few mid-grade and lower-grade limbs. Maybe like a Samick Athlete or SF foam core limb, and then a basic all wood/glass limb. But especially the mid-grade limbs. We would all love to know just how much of a handicap a $350-400 set of limbs would be to someone shooting at his level.

John


----------



## Vittorio

limbwalker said:


> I certainly understand keeping a "reference" pair of limbs. I have one set of SKY and had one set of Masters that were my standards by which any other limb was measured...
> 
> Tell you what Vittorio, since Michele has to get in so many training arrows anyway, and we all know what he's capable of, I think it would be a huge contribution to the archery community to have him see what he can do with a few mid-grade and lower-grade limbs. Maybe like a Samick Athlete or SF foam core limb, and then a basic all wood/glass limb. But especially the mid-grade limbs. We would all love to know just how much of a handicap a $350-400 set of limbs would be to someone shooting at his level.
> 
> John


Years ago he did a "real" comparison, shooting in 8 days in two different 18 mt competitions, one with his usual 50# bow and ACE's (591) and one with a wooden school bow very light, 1716 arrows, dacron and a single stab (547). Full story will be in THA2 book. 
From "bad" limbs to "good " limbs, with no other change, I think difference can be in the range of 5 to 10 points only. Not worth to try , but of course difference can be more at lower level IMHO.


----------



## limbwalker

I think it would be worth the try outdoors at 70 meters.  Indoors, there just isn't enough distance or environment to provide a good test.


----------



## grantmac

I would be really interested in a test where the only change was limbs. Wooden club bows have some major disadvantages.

Grant


----------



## limbwalker

Grant, it would be fun to do a test with, say, a world class archer, a journeyman archer, and a beginner, and just change limbs, or a riser, or arrows, and see what the results would be. I mean, how many "how much difference would ..... make?" threads do we see every year? The question is certainly out there to be answered.

The fact that no major manufacturer has conducted a test like this to demonstrate the superiority of their top of the line products tells me there really isn't all that much difference.  If they were truly that much better, a simple test like this would prove it, and by how much. If as Vittorio suggests, even just 5 points more stood to be gained by buying a $700 set of limbs vs. a $400 set of limbs, that alone would be STRONG incentive for many folks to keep saving up for the pricier limbs. Whether they would ever realize the difference or not.


----------



## seheina

Back to the quattros:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4SXKCyJFMJ8&feature=youtube_gdata


----------



## Basilios

interesting video
makes me want to shot a pair now to see what they are like.


----------



## caspian

probably very similar to every other set of high end limbs out there. there's no magic, just slight incremental improvements.


----------



## DarkMuppet

http://archerreports.org/

Use the Chrome browser to translate to English.

This guy has done a very comprehensive comparison of speed, rigidity, vibration etc ... of the Quattro, F7 and Inno limbs. Well worth going through the graphs and readouts.

Bottom line, the Quattros are exactly the same speed of the F7s but have greater torsional rigidity.


----------



## Basilios

spent some time looking through the blog. Not the greatest translations, but you still get the general idea. 

Nice write up of the limbs. Also he does a mini review on the GPX its not a real shooting test but looks good to me.


----------



## tlpe548b

I know this tread is sort of old but the quattro's are also offered in Extra Short, the f7's are not. This is a big selling point to me and I feel like many other shorter hunters.


----------



## Basilios

Just looked in the 2014 catalogue and all of their limbs say available in extra short. Might not be available just yet.


----------



## Xander

Got them since thursday, straight out of t he box 235 out of 250. Love torsonial stability on these limbs, better than the current W&W's


----------



## Red01

Xander said:


> Got them since thursday, straight out of t he box 235 out of 250. Love torsonial stability on these limbs, better than the current W&W's


Foam or wood core if you don't mind me asking


----------



## Xander

Foam


----------



## DWAA Archer

I had a look at a set of these last night. very quiet limbs and very similar curve (almost identical) to the Win&Win inno ex power limbs Hmm. Is Hoyt getting fed up with Koreans putting inno limbs in their GMX risers?

How does that saying go "If you can't beat'em, Join them" 

Very nice limbs and did I say they were quiet!!! (just a side note the archer that using them has no preference for limbs and shoots 1190+ on gents FITA as WRS level it's a well tuned bow)


----------



## ciaronpeake

Hi, Ive got a Sf forged riser with sf elite carbon limbs and I'm thinking about upgrading to a Hoyt gpx, what would you lot suggest that I do? Stick with the sf forged or move to the gpx?

Also, if I did move to the gpx riser would I be able to use my sf elite limbs that I already have on this new riser? 

Thanks


----------



## anmactire

You will be able to use your current limbs on the GPX. The forged is a capable riser but if you like the GPX better after trying one and you have the cash, no reason not to. It's only the formula risers that won't take your current limbs. The GPX is in what Hoyt is now calling the Grand Prix series, or as we all know it International Limb Fit (ILF).


----------



## ciaronpeake

Thank you. Would the GPX being Hoyt and my limbs being SF make any changes to how the now performs for the worse or would it still perform good with the new riser even though a different make? 
Sorry I'm still relatively new to this and do not completely understand the effects different parts have yet.


----------



## anmactire

There may be slight differences but honestly it's hard to say without having the other riser in hand to see for yourself. It would be almost entirely feel difference. I would not expect it to shoot any worse with the GPX or any better for that matter.


----------



## ciaronpeake

Okay thank you for the advice


----------

